# Zombie Stompers



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I love these!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Very cool ! where did you see them?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh my God! MUST. HAVE. THOSE. SHOES!!!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

They are made by Iron Fist but it's made in the UK. Here's a site: Iron Fist Zombie High Heel Shoes

And another: Iron fist zombie stomper heel - Retro Rebels

I also found some Keds that have zombies on them. There's other Keds that have blood splatters, and an X-ray of your foot! It's a whole new world I found. Hee! Zombie Shoes, Custom Zombie Shoes, Keds Zombie shoes


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I would kill myself in any shoe that had a heal, but those are AWESOME!!! I love the keds and could actually wear those too.....hmmmmm. Nice find!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Halloween shoes? I knew it was just a matter of time.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I wonder if I should try out for America's Got Talent in those.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Haha wow just noticed I could were the bloody splatter ones to work and people would think there real.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Want! Now!! If I could wear heels, those first ones are awesome. The x-ray foot sneaks are more my speed; could build a costume around those!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

The high heels are amazing, but as I - like brandywine1974 - would promptly befall some sort of grizzly death (or thorough maiming) in heels like that, I'll just have to admire them from a distance. However, those X-ray and skull flats are much more my kind of shoe (after all, you can actually run away from the zombie hoards while admiring their fashion-design potential in shoes like those).


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Zombie Machairodont said:


> The high heels are amazing, but as I - like brandywine1974 - would promptly befall some sort of grizzly death (or thorough maiming) in heels like that, I'll just have to admire them from a distance. However, those X-ray and skull flats are much more my kind of shoe (after all, you can actually run away from the zombie hoards while admiring their fashion-design potential in shoes like those).



hehehehehe. Run. Run away.


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

Now thats making a statement!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome! The keds are awesome.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Terra said:


> I love these!


I just saw these at Hot Topic! Not only are they in the flesh (so to speak), but there were also some flats with the same print! I don't think I've geeked out that much in public for a while. The image is easier to see on the heels (I suppose there is more space on the arch than on the sides of the flats), but both were literally "killer." Once I actually have the cash, I am pursuing a pair of the flats like the undead after a cerebrum.


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Hot Topic sells this brand of shoe...I think they have these in the store


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Love them! 

I'm heelistically challenged as well - so I'll be looking for a flats version too.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome, I'm gonna go to Hot Topic ASAP!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL! Those bloody sneakers looked like the pair I wore last year when I was making a bloody shower curtain!! They started out white.....


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

SkellyCat said:


> LOL! Those bloody sneakers looked like the pair I wore last year when I was making a bloody shower curtain!! They started out white.....


Well, there ya' go, SkellyCat: instant horror fashion must-haves at a fraction of the product's price (assuming those weren't pricey sneakers)!


----------



## Dr. Dark (Aug 6, 2009)

I want the skull KEDS!!! Gimme Gimme Gimme!!! DDGF


----------

